# Ifor Williams Tack Box



## BigRed (17 December 2009)

When I bought my trailer it came with an Ifor Williams Tack Box - NOT the one that bolts to the front door.  It has wheels on it, so you put the tack in and wheel it around ?

I was going to sell it - does anyone here use theirs ?  I have no use for it.


----------



## posie_honey (17 December 2009)

was going to get one but i did a bit of reasearch and highly doubt my 18" jumping saddle will fit in it...aparently only strighter cut norrow saddles fit.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





if one was going cheap near me i might buy it to keep 1st aid etc kit in.... 

they go for quite good values on ebay though


----------



## BigRed (17 December 2009)

My 18 inch GP fits in it without a problem. But I can't see the point in putting tack in there and then wheeling it in an out of the trailer.  It wouldn't be secure from a theft point of view, so I'd rather lock it in the car when I was at a show. 

Perhaps I'll put it on ebay then.


----------



## MegaBeast (17 December 2009)

I've got chains and a padlock for mine and chain it in the trailer at a show so it's secure.  I wouldn't bother with it for just one saddle though, more hassle than it's worth but as I generally take two with me to event I use it then.


----------



## DuckToller (17 December 2009)

I've got an old Ivor Williams and would like a tack box if it would fit the old 505.  Where abouts are you and are you putting it on ebay?


----------



## BigRed (17 December 2009)

well I am in Surrey, so PM if you want.


----------



## Ashgrove (17 December 2009)

This is latest news


----------

